# RSA Algorithm by cpp



## sayansen (Feb 23, 2013)

Please give me some web link to some EASY NOTES on understanding RSA algorithm.

and to implement it in c++ code, what classes and objects should i use?


----------



## dead.night7 (Feb 24, 2013)

imo, data communications networking and cryptography by forouzan has the algorithm in the last unit in an easy way, you'll find the pdf available anywhere or another is Cryotography by Atul Kahate or William Stalling has one too, understanding the concept is easy in any books (source. gave examination two days ago), or search on youtube for the algo. 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=b57zGAkNKIc
here 
vid by the creators talking abt the algo themselves.

Implementation would be like,
1) Create a program to generate keys, (Public and/or Private)
(Basically the program must be able to have calculating large prime numbers) Simple enough... and distribute public keys to anyone who wants to become a part in your crypto-system
2) Create second program for the users to encrypt their data with your given public key.
3) The third program would be like, Calculating the cipher given to you by users by having the earlier keys matched along with your private key you made with the first program.
Bang..! Programming can be done by using any language you feel it is easy to code! 

Try not to copy and create your own code for the project rather than copying anyone else's project..! Best of luck.


----------

